# What size arrows should I buy (total noob here)??????



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

Try some goldtip expedition hunter's they are very good arrows, and would be good arrows for you to start with. I have been useing them for about 10 years. I have only had two broken by deer(my fault with shot placement) and the others were broken in practice when I stuck two together. Unlike aluminum arrows they bend and flex and go back strait. Don't think you would go rong with them.


----------



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

another thing you should practice and hunt with the same bow so you will be consistant.


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for the advice on both the arrows and the bow... Will keep that in mind


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

what size arrows though?


----------



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have an archery shop near you it would be best to have your draw length measured, and let them adjust your bow according to your draw legth then you would want your arrows cut a couple inches longer depending on what type of arrow wrest you have. The arrows come in poundage ratings like 35/55, 55/75, or 75/95 you want to pic the one your draw weight fits into. the archery shop can help with this to. If to light or to stiff wont fly as accurate, if extreemly to light they could break when you shoot and you don't want this trust me. 100 grain tips are the usual.


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have shot 27.5" GT expedition hunters 5575 with 100 gr tip out of my Bear charge set at 55# 28" DL, they even held up pretty good when i cranked it up to 64#, overall arrow weight was around 360 gr. If you have a pro shop nearby it might be worth seeing if they could shoot a bunch of arrows through your bow and determine what arrow will work best with it.


----------



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

My current setup is a 2009 pse x-force gx 6, 29'' draw, 70#, goldtip pro hunters 377 gr's @ 322fps they will have a hard time ducking this thing! Example on arrow size my draw weight is 70# and my goldtips are 55/75's.


----------



## Axolotl (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah, I too am new. I keep looking at the catalogs and see the "size" numbers. What the heck do the numbers (e.g. 1913, 1916, 2013, 2018, 2213, etc.) really mean? Is there something out there that explains the system?

I've measured my draw length and weight, have arrow length, and now I'm looking at size and going "***?!?" (there's lots of great info on here, my apologies if I've missed it somewhere)

THANKS for any and all help!


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

In regards to the expedition hunters the numbers such as 55/75, have to do with the stiffness. 35/55 has a spine of .500 and is the weakest, 55/75 has a spine of .400, and 75/95 has a spine of .340, and is the stiffest. For example, at #55 and 27" or 28" arrow you are sitting right on the edge of a .500 or .400 spine. Here is a chart to give you an idea, the the 23-32" scale is arrow length, and the other is the poundage for the bow you are shooting. 
http://www.goldtip.com/build-arrow/images/arrow-chart.jpg


----------



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

Devistator18, I was looking at the chart and for my draw weight and length I am boardering between 55/75 and 75/95. My bow is a pse x-force gx 6 it has extreem cams I am thinking I should be shooting the 75/95's but I am currently shooting the 55/75's inch and a half groups at 30yds but 50yds is like 4'' groups. any suggestions on this i shoot 100grn points and rage broadheads


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

09Xforcegx, I wish I could answer that question, but i honestly couldn't tell you if it could help your groups by switching to 75/95. My shot groups sound similar to what you are explaining and i use 55/75, and i haven't gotten a chance to try my velocity arrows yet to see if blazers and a higher FOC would help with my shot groups. I am still kind of new to the archery scene i have just been doing a lot of research on what the spine values and FOC mean, I really only like to give advise on information that I know is accurate, no use in giving out wrong info.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

09Xforce, without even running your setup through OT2 I can tell you that you are shooting a weak spined arrow for your setup. 


> g. 1913, 1916, 2013, 2018, 2213, etc.


Axolotl, these are the numbers on aluminum arrows. They tell you the size of the arrows. Example 1913 , the first two numbers,19, mean the diameter of the arrow so this arrow has an outside diameter of 19/64 of an inch. The second two number ,13, is the wall thickness of that arrow in thousandths of an inch so that arrows wall thickness is 13 thousandths of an inch.


----------



## 09Xforcegx6 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spotshooter, that could be whats wrong with my grouping at 30yds it like 1'' group or less but at fiftey it's more like 4'' groupes with practice points. Here is the data I came up with foc=11.5, momentum=.539, ke=86.83, fps=322 plus I use a drop away rest don't know if that matters.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

09Xforcegx6, the X-Force is a speed bow and like most speed bows they "like" stiffer spined arrows. Speed bows put more KE into the arrow and so it flexes more. In case you guys haven't found this yet, this is the web site that gave me a lot of insite when I first started out: http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_1.htm

Good luck yall!! -Chris


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks guys... look like I will make the drive up north to a real bow shop and have them take a look at my stuff and have them tell me whats best. lol thanks!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

another suggestion is to practice with the same bow your gonna hunt with, using two completely different bows isnt helping you, practice with the one youll hunt with and either pass along the other bow or keep as a backup.


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks dwagoner will do!


----------



## Axolotl (Aug 10, 2010)

Spotshooter2 said:


> 09Xforce, without even running your setup through OT2 I can tell you that you are shooting a weak spined arrow for your setup.
> 
> Axolotl, these are the numbers on aluminum arrows. They tell you the size of the arrows. Example 1913 , the first two numbers,19, mean the diameter of the arrow so this arrow has an outside diameter of 19/64 of an inch. The second two number ,13, is the wall thickness of that arrow in thousandths of an inch so that arrows wall thickness is 13 thousandths of an inch.


oh, ok. thank you very much! 
I keep looking through the catalogs and attempting to decipher the data, but the catalog and some of the shops I visited use the different scales (1913, 1916 vs 35/55, 55/75) so I wasn't quite getting it (I do now). Thank you for sharing your knowledge - much appreciated!

Also, thank you for the link, Chris. Also very useful.

I've learned more here in a very short space of time....


----------

